
Activists say Facebook accounts removed despite free-speech stance - SmkyMt
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/facebook-doesn-t-care-activists-say-accounts-removed-despite-zuckerberg-n1231110
======
sammaeliam
If you get kicked off social media, the mods are doing you a favor.

